# Whats Frannie's color??



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, i found this cute doe at a petshop. And i want to know what color she is.
I have never seen a mouse like her before and would like to know what color you think she is and the name and what you think her babies will look like with Stride.

Pictures of Stride for the "What babies maybe" question:

































Frannie:








































































[imghttp://farm8.staticflickr.com/7008/6541848113_18c37b4b29_z.jpg][/img]









Please answer, any t\input is ok.

P.S. I now know that it is not a good idea to hold mice by there tails, when i took these photos i did not know that.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

She looks recessive yellow to me, but don't quote me.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Stride is argente. 
Frannie could be a pale agouti, or a very sooty and pale red. Red would men either dominant red, recessive yellow, or undermarked brindle, depending in part on your side of the pond. Combined, they would have mostly agouti babies, regardless of what color she is. He's A/*, meaning he's contributing A (agouti) to theoretically half the babies. Since she's black eyed, she's contributing P to theoretically half the babies. If she's red, she'll contribute Ay, making more like herself. If she's recessive yellow, she could be either a/a or A/*. If she's undermarked brindle, she'll contribute Avy, making some yellows, some agoutis and some stripey babies. If she's agouti, you could expect a minimum of 75% but possibly all agouti (or argente) babies.

So, possibilities: agouti, argente, (red and fawn, OR brindle if she's not agouti), other colors only as a small percentage (pew, black, dove, etc).


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

And just as a side note...I think you are holding them too high up on the tail. That can cause spinal damage. (Oops...just saw your statement at the bottom...sorry)


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

That's ok CandyCorn, anyone else have any guesses??


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks to both be RY to me...

If I were you (and a breeder) I would just do a litter with them. They are pretty mice, so whatever turns out isn't going to be awful.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
Pic something with recessive traits, because if you go with something like agouti, you'll prolly just end up with a bunch of agouti babies and you won't learn anything from what comes out.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

She could combine this pair and see what comes out?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, punnet what you see, then punnet again when the babies fur up and you can see what you have.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Idk if I would pair these two, the male looks argete with the gray showing in some of the pics, so basically agouti with pink eyes. She doesn't have (not to say she doesn't carry) pink eyes, so you might just end up with agouti again. Aaaand now I remember the original post, its not a what is this, its about the pairing, lol.

Idk how much you know about genetics, so to recap, unless Frannie carries the gene for pink eyes, you might end up with a bunch of agouti. A pairing could still be fun, because it will tell you if Frannie carries the pink eye gene, or white spotting, or if Stride has some of whatever makes Frannie look the way she does.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Stride is an argente pied, Frannie I think is a sable.

If that's right, according to the genetics calculator on the mousery database website, a litter would be 25% black tan, 25% agouti tan, 25% red (agouti background), and 25% red (black background). All carrying pink eye and pied.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hyshqa, can you tell me the link to this "Genetics Calculator", i could really use something like that...


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

http://mouserydatabase.com/

That is the link to the site. Once you make an account, the genetics calculator is right there on your page. You need to know a decent bit about the genetics of both mice, ie, if they are Pp or PP or pp, otherwise it doesn't work to well. At least not for me. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong. Took me a couple of real life litters to add to the known genetics of my mice, and now that I have it entered in, its working much better.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Well i think she is preggers with stride right now so i'll post pics of the babies that come when they are fuzzies...


----------

